# Complex Imaginary Variation 2- forum errata



## ElecPwrPEOct11 (Oct 24, 2011)

We've found a llot of errors in this test over the last month and many have not been publicized by CI or corrected by via a formal errata. I'd like to list or link to changes that we have determined are necessary. This way all forum members can easily see what is wrong with this test. Please add to this list as appropriate, thanks!

#29- Session Solutions on p63 lists the answer as 'C' while the full Solutions shows B as correct. B is the correct answer.

#66- see thread here

#79- see thread here


----------

